# Edmonton Recce



## Scuba_Dave (14 Jun 2014)

So I have decided to take the long vigorous task of going from Navy to the Army (3 PPCLI hopefully). Currently on paternity leave until 27 Oct 14. My wife, daughter and I will be heading out to Edmonton to scope the place out later this summer, but our time is limited and I was just wondering if you folks could narrow our search in somewhere that would be great to live. We are looking for somewhere that is obviously not a cesspool, but we don't need anything to fancy. Probably looking at buying a house. Friends just got posted to Edmonton and are going on their HHT in about a week. From what we have heard Sherwood Park is a fairly decent place. But how bad is traffic in the mornings and afternoons? Anything you could help us with would be amazing!!

Cheers.


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Jun 2014)

Sherwood park is nice... if you're into an hour long drive. North Edm is probably a better bet. There's good housing anywhere in the box from 153rd north and between all the way to 50th. The communites of Carlton, Castle Downs, Holick Kenyon, Clareview, and Klarvatten are all good places to start.


----------



## GINge! (14 Jun 2014)

I would add Brintnell to Mike's list. 

If I ever got posted to Edmonton again, I'd pony up the dough and find a place in St Albert.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (14 Jun 2014)

Excellent!! Thanks folks. Just found out the Anthony Henday Drive highway should be completed by this fall, which would greatly reduce the driving time to the base. But after looking at the house prices its a little expensive for the most part. Do either of you, or anyone else know what child care is like in the city? Currently in Victoria and its running anywhere from $1000-$1800 a month per child (just a little inflated yes? lol) Personally hoping its a little cheaper  ???


----------



## Old EO Tech (14 Jun 2014)

There are also communities north of the base that are cheaper than north Edmonton/St. Albert and are all decent places to live, like Morrinville, Gibbons, Bon Accord, and Fort Sask.  And are all in the 20-30 min drive range.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (14 Jun 2014)

Ok cool, really helps out. Was just looking online at some places in that area but couldn't put into perspective how long of a drive it would be...Would google maps that thing but its not that reliable  ;D


----------



## Strike (14 Jun 2014)

Day care is generally under $1,000 per child.  I'm paying $780 for a child over 18 months.

If you check around Oxford, Cumberland and Carlton (north of 137th Ave, west of 127th St) you might find something suitable.  Houses run 10 yrs older+ so you get some mature trees and might get a deal depending on what work has been done to upgrade.


----------



## GINge! (15 Jun 2014)

We used the MFRC just beside the Gym. They had a great staff, open for extended hours, and as I recall well priced. I think they also provided lunch. My daughter really liked it there and the socializing she got prepped her well for JK here in Ottawa. 

There was a waiting list though. Best to call and see if there is still a wait time.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (15 Jun 2014)

Thanks Strike and GINge! I know the MFRC here at least is the culprit for the high childcare costs, they are sitting at $1800/mth/child lol with a 2 year waiting list. Will give them a call and find out if they have a waiting list 

If anyone can think of anything else I should be thinking of that would be great. There is always something left on the back burner that you find out the hard way haha

Cheers.


----------



## Strike (15 Jun 2014)

So, my daughter is 21 months old and I STILL have not been called by the MFRC for a spot for daycare.   :  We put her on the list before she was born.


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Jun 2014)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> There are also communities north of the base that are cheaper than north Edmonton/St. Albert and are all decent places to live, like Morrinville, Gibbons, Bon Accord, and Fort Sask.  And are all in the 20-30 min drive range.



Nothing terribly wrong with the northern towns. Just make sure they qualify under TB rules for HEA loss.


----------



## GINge! (15 Jun 2014)

Owgh, that is more than Ottawa! We pay $1280 per kid at a private place. 

I recall MFRC being around $650..I remember it being roughly equal to the PLD at the time, this would have been around 2008-9 though.


----------



## GINge! (15 Jun 2014)

Also, I used this realty firm for my HHT & sell, as did three other guys in the HQ. Recommended. 

http://www.robertsonfirst.ca/


----------



## Scuba_Dave (15 Jun 2014)

Thanks Ginge, will look into them when the time comes. And yeah its bad in Victoria lol.  And thanks for the heads up Strike, will call them ASAP just to get her on the list now lol


----------



## Osotogari (15 Jun 2014)

The bad news is that there is a rental shortage in Edmonton.   Given the prices, a mortgage may be just as cost effective.   

The good news is that with the Anthony Henday freeway, which is the city's ring road,a lot more of the city is handier to the base.  furthermore, west of the city there are some places to be found in Spruce Grove or Stony Plain, which are 30 to 40 away.  I'm not sure if either qualify under HES, but they are nice communities with a bit of a small-town feel.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (15 Jun 2014)

Okay, so I have to ask. What is HES?


----------



## MJP (15 Jun 2014)

Scuba_Dave said:
			
		

> Okay, so I have to ask. What is HES?


I think he is referring to HEA Home Equity Assistance.  Which is a pot of money given to you as a member if you have to sell your house at a loss.  In some cases the losses exceeded the max of the HEA which isn't reimbursable unless the market is declared depressed by the TB (treasury Board).  That didn't happen for Edmonton even though there was a significant drop in the housing market in the 08-09 timeframe so a few members got burnt for some significant sums.  A few folks are still on eggs shells as they are sitting on houses worth less than their mortgages.   It seems to be slowly moving in their favour with a recent ruling in favour of one of the members in Federal court. 

Well no one can predict the housing market there is not much to worry about right now.  The market has stabilized and the gains in housing are reasonable compared to the 05-07 period.  Not to mention IF you come to Edmonton as a Cpl it is not likely you will be posted for some time.  I can't tell from your post but it seems you have a long way to go anyway.  It sounds like you haven't started the VOT process and even if it does come through there is no guarantee of 3VP (or any even coming out West).  Hopefully it works out for you.  Edmonton and the area has tons of options to live and play.


----------



## X Royal (16 Jun 2014)

Scuba_Dave as your just starting the process of remustering to infantry maybe your getting a little ahead of yourself.
Go enjoy a holiday just don't be so sure that's where you'll end up.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (16 Jun 2014)

Ah roger. Yeah we don't have a house here in Victoria so thats all squared away. And yes X its true just starting. Just getting ducks in a row to ensure we are prepared. Thankfully as far as I know, when the government started to reduce the number of troops in garrison, they overkilled it. I was checking the openings for all Cpl positions within the PPCLI and there are quite a shortage. As I am sure you are aware they forced Ptes to remuster (a lot of them to my trade in the Navy actually), but they never foresaw the attrition problems the military has, plus releases etc...If I can get into 1 or 3VP excellent. 

My wife is a geologist and as Alberta is a hotspot for her work I will be moving to Edmonton remuster or not lol...Would rather stay within the forces as I truly do enjoy the brotherhood that comes with being employed in the forces. Really hope it all works out because I couldn't imagine doing anything else than being in the military.


----------



## Cronicbny (16 Jun 2014)

For the record the MFRC in Colwood (Victoria) charges 945/mo for children 3 and under and 700/mo for 3 to school age - not sure where the 1800/mo comes from unless youre talking about two kids. 

Also, private child care is competitive with those prices.


----------



## Old EO Tech (16 Jun 2014)

Scuba_Dave said:
			
		

> Ah roger. Yeah we don't have a house here in Victoria so thats all squared away. And yes X its true just starting. Just getting ducks in a row to ensure we are prepared. Thankfully as far as I know, when the government started to reduce the number of troops in garrison, they overkilled it. I was checking the openings for all Cpl positions within the PPCLI and there are quite a shortage. As I am sure you are aware they forced Ptes to remuster (a lot of them to my trade in the Navy actually), but they never foresaw the attrition problems the military has, plus releases etc...If I can get into 1 or 3VP excellent.
> 
> My wife is a geologist and as Alberta is a hotspot for her work I will be moving to Edmonton remuster or not lol...Would rather stay within the forces as I truly do enjoy the brotherhood that comes with being employed in the forces. Really hope it all works out because I couldn't imagine doing anything else than being in the military.



While it is true that nothing is a sure thing until you get a posting message.  You are correct, I work at 1VP, and both 1 and 3VP are very short infanteers.  We are even running an exported DP1 Infanteer this summer/fall in the Bn.  And 3VP will soon be going from a purely light Bn to one with TAPV...so IMHO it's a pretty safe bet that you will have a place to work here in Edmonton.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (17 Jun 2014)

Rog EO. Thanks for the info. Is this in-house DP1 looking like its going to become something of the norm from the Bn level? Because if that is the case obviously #1 its going to cut down on expenditures for sending guys off for training, makes sense financially for all the number crunchers up at NDHQ. Also #2 it would make this transition from the navy to the infantry a little smoother I feel. IE not going to Wainwright for X amount of days rugga rugga. TAPV..Tactical Armoured Patrol Veh correct?

Cheers thanks for that tidbit


----------



## X Royal (18 Jun 2014)

Scuba_Dave said:
			
		

> *My wife is a geologist and as Alberta is a hotspot for her work I will be moving to Edmonton remuster or not lol*...Would rather stay within the forces as I truly do enjoy the brotherhood that comes with being employed in the forces. Really hope it all works out because I couldn't imagine doing anything else than being in the military.


I hope your lucky enough to get posted where you want but don't completely count on it.
Even if your remuster sends you to Wainwright for your trades course there is no guaranty you'll be posted to Edmonton. By than your plans of "_moving to Edmonton remuster or not_" may not be a viable option.


----------



## Old EO Tech (19 Jun 2014)

Scuba_Dave said:
			
		

> Rog EO. Thanks for the info. Is this in-house DP1 looking like its going to become something of the norm from the Bn level? Because if that is the case obviously #1 its going to cut down on expenditures for sending guys off for training, makes sense financially for all the number crunchers up at NDHQ. Also #2 it would make this transition from the navy to the infantry a little smoother I feel. IE not going to Wainwright for X amount of days rugga rugga. TAPV..Tactical Armoured Patrol Veh correct?
> 
> Cheers thanks for that tidbit



I don't think decentralized DP1's will be the norm, it's just a temporary solution to the pers issues in the Regt, in normal years CTC in Gagetown is more that capable of meeting DP1 demands.  There is no real cost savings, in fact it likely costs more as the Infantry School already has the setup to do this, 1VP has to source the resources.  But yes it does have the advantage that the Pte's will just role from the course right into the Pl's they will spend their first tour in, and continue their PCF training.

Yes TAPV is Tactical Armoured Patrol Vehicle, a much larger version of the RG-31 fundamentally.  Being used for general support and Recce roles.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (19 Jun 2014)

Excellent, thanks for the info. Hope that the "temp fix" continues for a few courses at least. I am crossing my fingers to get into the mix come winter/fall, either way should be a good change of pace! Trying to piece everything together. As I have stated in another thread awhile ago, you always hear of 031 VOTing to other trades...You rarely hear of career navy types switching to 031 lol. I honestly think the BPSO's face will be slightly priceless lol


----------



## Old EO Tech (19 Jun 2014)

Scuba_Dave said:
			
		

> Excellent, thanks for the info. Hope that the "temp fix" continues for a few courses at least. I am crossing my fingers to get into the mix come winter/fall, either way should be a good change of pace! Trying to piece everything together. As I have stated in another thread awhile ago, you always hear of 031 VOTing to other trades...You rarely hear of career navy types switching to 031 lol. I honestly think the BPSO's face will be slightly priceless lol



It is not common for sure, but it does happen, I just lost a Vehicle Tech of mine to become an infanteer.  Some people just want to play with the toys and not fix them :-/


----------



## Scuba_Dave (19 Jun 2014)

Haha!! Would you happen to know how long DP1 is now? I had asked awhile ago in another thread what the course progression for 031 is now as I know they have gone through a lot of changes as of late.


----------



## Old EO Tech (19 Jun 2014)

Scuba_Dave said:
			
		

> Haha!! Would you happen to know how long DP1 is now? I had asked awhile ago in another thread what the course progression for 031 is now as I know they have gone through a lot of changes as of late.



The Calendar has it starting 22 Sept- 12 Dec, and I think its safe to assume they are using the Training Plan from CTC, so this is a standard course.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (19 Jun 2014)

Excellent!! Thank you! So I am assuming that because of its length that the rumours I have heard of SQ and BIQ and DP1 being combined into a more streamlined course has actually gone ahead and happened.


----------

